# CW Mental Toughness Class starts Feb. 11



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

There are still openings for the CW Mental Toughness class! It's designed for kayakers who have the basic paddling skills and can roll in the pool, but have difficulty translating their skills to the river. It's proven successful in helping participants make the transition to more difficult moving water, develop a solid combat roll, and boost confidence on class III whitewater. Class activities include discussions, boat drills, weekly pool practice, river practice, and CW training camp. The cost is $250 (plus $8.00 for pool admission) and includes 3 two-hour pool sessions, all CW training camp fees, and a couple of days on the river throughout the season. The class is limited to 8 people. Dates : Sun. Feb. 11, Sun. March 11, Sun. Ap. 1; CW training camp: May 19 & 20; other river days: to be decided by participants. If you're interested, go to the CW website at: www.coloradowhitewater.org and look in the instruction section.


----------

